# Riving knife



## hendu3270 (Jan 16, 2019)

Quick question…I have a Skil table saw that I bought from Lowes several years ago. At some point (not sure why) I removed the riving knife. I am wanting (needing) to install it back on the machine but am unable to find it. I've searched around online and I'm not finding a replacement. Any advice on making this saw safe again?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

have you tried https://www.ereplacementparts.com yet ?

.
.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

It isn't that hard to make your own. For thin kerf, use 14 gauge steel. For standard kerf, 12 gauge. Or you can use an old saw body for the steel (the thickness will be a little less than the kerf of the blade). All you need to know is the shape of the missing knife.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

When You DO find it, it will be in the last place you look!


----------

